# 4.62 Rating after 580 trips



## junedal (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I am new to the this form.

I have a total of 580 trips and a 4.62 rating. Should I be worried about anything.

Thanks,
UberX


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Only you have to worried about your car,what is your per mile& minute rate in your city.


----------



## junedal (Mar 7, 2015)

I meant, should I be worried about getting deactivated by Uber?


----------



## Dcspride (Mar 3, 2015)

If you think you are making good money by doing Uber, you should. They will deactivate you if you go below 4.6.. Though my friend's rating was at 4.55 at one point and she never got deactivated.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

junedal said:


> I meant, should I be worried about getting deactivated by Uber?


Uber always wants you, and all drivers, to be worried about that. It's a key component of their business model.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

junedal said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new to the this form.
> 
> ...


It depends on the ratings of your fellow drivers in your area.
Warnings are sent to the bottom 10%, it's different in every market and it keeps changing.
It also depends on the condition of the market, if they are low on drivers they will not act on
it immediately but once they hire a bunch of new drivers they might.
As a general rule 4.7 and above you have nothing to worry about.
4.6 and below, you are in danger.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

It's their app, they can do whatever they want. Now that I wait for pax only 2-3 min and don't accept anything over 5 min away, Uber is trying to put the pressure on me in more than 1 way. last weeks star average was 2.5 (20 rides) even though most pax were really cool to me. My overall is 4.88 so it will be awhile to drag that down considering I have 2k+ rides.


----------



## blueber (Oct 26, 2014)

I am 4.56..I have gotten down to 4.49 and never got any warnings. I just mind my own business when I drive. If a pax want to talk fine I will give you a try, but I rarely start a conversation. And if I don't like what you say I just keep quiet and focus on driving to the destination and drop you the hell off.
But I have found the ratings depends largely on how nice of a car you drive. I was driving a 2004 mazda and upgraded recently to a 15'. Ever since my ratings have been going up.
They are not going to deactivate you unless you have other issues besides the low ratings. But I must say it depends of your market and how many drivers.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I had two weeks straight of ratings 4.4 and got deactivated. You have driven so many trips that it's going to be impossible to either get your rating higher or lower. They take an average over 500 trips


----------



## blueber (Oct 26, 2014)

You must have done something else to have been deactivated with two 4.4. weeks. I've had 4.0 weeks... 
What did you do? refuse a trip? kick a passenger out the car out of anger? road rage? or receiving constant complaints about navigation? There must be another reason


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Different city?

Hey go easy on the blame the victim crap. 

How the hell do I know what complaints I received. They don't tell me. I only drive Lyft now.

Last week ratings 15- 5* out of 17.


----------

